# Study endorsement on Relatives Spouse Visa



## Ms Tho (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi,

I have a temporary residence permit (relatives) as I moved here to join my husband who is a Permanent Resident of South Africa. I recently got accepted for a Post Graduate course at one of the universities here, and wish to apply for a study permit endorsement. 

The Department of Home Affairs do not deal with it directly any more, and I have to apply through a VFS centre. I booked an appointment for next week, but I am not sure of the documents I should submit. They emailed a checklist titled "Relatives Spouse Visa", but it was the same checklist I had submitted earlier for my Realtives Spouse Visa. Also, it makes no mention of my acceptance letter from the University! 

I would really appreciate it if any one can help me with this. Thank you very much in advance!!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

The main document is, as you say, the letter from the university, which they should issue easily.


----------



## Ms Tho (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you for the reply Legalman. 

As expected I have to make a full application all over again (including medical and radiology reports and a tonne of other documents) just to get the condition on my visa changed to let me study.

I can't imagine doing this, for each renewal or change in condition. Seems like VFS is into a huge money spinning business, without doubt.


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

How long have you had your spousal visa for?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Ms Tho said:


> Thank you for the reply Legalman.
> 
> As expected I have to make a full application all over again (including medical and radiology reports and a tonne of other documents) just to get the condition on my visa changed to let me study.
> 
> I can't imagine doing this, for each renewal or change in condition. Seems like VFS is into a huge money spinning business, without doubt.


It is mainly due to the new law and regulation changes. If not for those, your renewal would have been easier.


----------



## zichrist (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh yes...VFS is just here to make money as the waiting time of your result even more than previously. 8 weeks it's too much to get a visa from HA.


----------

